# Schufa Eintrag rausnehmen



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe...
Ich habe über Vodafone leider einen Schufa Eintrag bekommen, weil ich im Mai 2004 mein Rechnung bei Vodafone nicht bezahlt habe. Vodafone möchte jetzt ein Schreiben von mir mit einem Grund warum ich möchte das sie den Schufa Eintrag rausnehmen lassen sollen und dann überlegen Sie sich ob sie das machen.

Das muss wohl ein wirklich guter Grund sein, sonst machen die das nicht.
Habt ihr nicht eine gute Idee?
Ich habe schon überlegt zu sagen das ich ein Auto benötige weil ich sonst meinen Job verliere oder ich mein Auto reparieren lassen muss. Aber das heißt ja wieder das ich eigentlich pleite bin.... dann machen die das sicher nicht, weil die Gefahr besteht das ich mich verschulde.

Bitte um Hilfe !!! Habt ihr Erfahrung damit? 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße 
Sandra 1978


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 September 2005)

Warum hast Du die Rechnung denn nicht bezahlt?


----------



## Der Jurist (20 September 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11504

Unsere Hinweis zu Schufa und Co.


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

muss man nicht da zum gericht gehen zu schulden.....??


----------



## webwatcher (20 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> muss man nicht da zum gericht gehen zu schulden.....??


Könntest du dich bitte etwas präziser ausdrücken? 

ww


----------

